
Ask HN: What are some good educational books about our space program? - hacked_news
I&#x27;m finding myself more and more interested in space exploration but I think that I don&#x27;t know enough about the history of space travel. What are some good books that you would recommend on this topic?
======
msl
While I can not from the top of my head think of all that many actual books, I
would recommend considering a couple of tv series: _From the to Earth the
Moon_ [1] and _Moon Machines_ [2]. The former is based on a book [3], but I
have not read it.

There is a lot of information available on the American space programs all
over the internet, but if you would like to read about their Soviet
counterparts, give _Rockets and People_ [4] a go.

Finally, to get an idea of what it is like to live in outer space nowadays,
Chris Hadfield's autobiography _An Astronaut 's Guide to Life on Earth_ [5] is
a good read.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/From_the_Earth_to_the_Moon_(mi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/From_the_Earth_to_the_Moon_\(miniseries\))

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_Machines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_Machines)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Man_on_the_Moon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Man_on_the_Moon)

[4]
[https://www.nasa.gov/connect/ebooks/rockets_people_vol1_deta...](https://www.nasa.gov/connect/ebooks/rockets_people_vol1_detail.html)

[5] [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18170143-an-
astronaut-s-...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18170143-an-astronaut-s-
guide-to-life-on-earth)

